# New pump For Xmas !



## HOBIE (Oct 2, 2016)

I have been told that I am due an upgrade ! Had my veo 5yrs in December so a 640 is hopefully coming from Medtronic


----------



## Northerner (Oct 3, 2016)

Good news Hobie!


----------



## jusme (Oct 3, 2016)

Good news and the 640g is super I can assure you as I have one.

jusme


----------



## Flower (Oct 3, 2016)

Good stuff Hobie, I'm certain sure you'll let us know what you think about your new 640g


----------



## stephknits (Oct 3, 2016)

happy Christmas!


----------



## HOBIE (Oct 3, 2016)

Thank you everyone. Am a big kid


----------



## Ljc (Oct 3, 2016)

From one big kid to another  What a lovely Christmas prezzy


----------



## Matt Cycle (Oct 3, 2016)

Great news.


----------



## heasandford (Oct 4, 2016)

I just wish it had a remote meter!


----------



## Radders (Oct 4, 2016)

heasandford said:


> I just wish it had a remote meter!


I very rarely use this on mine, having grown accustomed to the Spirit for six years.


----------



## AJLang (Oct 6, 2016)

Yay that's a brilliant Christmas present


----------



## HOBIE (Nov 14, 2016)

Been to see SDN this morning & one is getting ordered for new year.Medtronic 640 on its way


----------



## m1dnc (Nov 14, 2016)

Love mine.


----------



## Lindarose (Nov 14, 2016)

That's good news Hobie


----------



## stephknits (Nov 14, 2016)

Happy new year!


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Nov 17, 2016)

I got my upgrade letter yesterday, so I too will be getting the 640g on the 23rd of November.....yay......


----------



## trophywench (Nov 21, 2016)

Excellent, you two!  Of course any disappointing differences between the new and the old will be far more noticeable than the benefits at first but after a short while, you'll forget anything that you were disappointed with, cos the benefits will well outweigh any snags you first thought it had.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 15, 2016)

Been to see DSN today & it is coming in Jan now. I must have been naughty & Santa found out


----------



## trophywench (Dec 15, 2016)

LOL Hobie - but it is something to look forward to in that 'slightly flat' bit of the year just after Xmas when everything is sort of quiet and nothing very interesting seems to be happening !


----------



## SB2015 (Dec 16, 2016)

m1dnc said:


> Love mine.


What made you switch from Combo to 640g?  I am due for upgrade in Feb so interested in ideas.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 17, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> What made you switch from Combo to 640g?  I am due for upgrade in Feb so interested in ideas.


This will be my 3rd pump SB. All Medtronic with up to date features & nice staff. I have more than 3 members of staff emails & mob nos. Normal people willing to help. . They sponcer me on occasion's


----------



## m1dnc (Dec 17, 2016)

SB2015 said:


> What made you switch from Combo to 640g?  I am due for upgrade in Feb so interested in ideas.


Sorry for the late response. Two main reasons. Firstly, I wanted a waterproof pump as I swim a lot, and secondly I wanted a pump with integrated CGM (having been converted by the Libre). It was then down to a choice of the 640G or a Vibe. I don't know what swung it for the 640G in the end, but I have no regrets. The only tiny niggle I have with it is that the belt clip keeps it oriented 'portrait' rather then 'landscape' which can be a bit uncomfortable. Most of the time though, I just drop it in my pocket. And, it does alarm a lot, especially with CGM. I should turn most of them off really.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2016)

m1dnc said:


> Sorry for the late response. Two main reasons. Firstly, I wanted a waterproof pump as I swim a lot, and secondly I wanted a pump with integrated CGM (having been converted by the Libre). It was then down to a choice of the 640G or a Vibe. I don't know what swung it for the 640G in the end, but I have no regrets. The only tiny niggle I have with it is that the belt clip keeps it oriented 'portrait' rather then 'landscape' which can be a bit uncomfortable. Most of the time though, I just drop it in my pocket. And, it does alarm a lot, especially with CGM. I should turn most of them off really.


Good for you m1dnc. I think Medtronic are good


----------



## trophywench (Dec 18, 2016)

Plus of course, the Combo isn't offered now! - so you do have to change whatever you have.


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 18, 2016)

Apparently Medtronic have a few to give out after Xmas so demos there will be a few there, looking forward to it


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 4, 2017)

Not long now !  I still have my first pump & it works fine.  I will have to empty my head of things & learn what the buttons do


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

I have an appointment nxt week, will it be my lucky day


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 8, 2017)

trophywench said:


> Plus of course, the Combo isn't offered now! - so you do have to change whatever you have.



I asked about combo situations and I was told that they are continuing with them at present. 
I am hoping that that is the situation when I get my replacement early this year.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

Medtronic is coming my way


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 8, 2017)

Cant wait


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2017)

Looking good for tomorrow .  Feel like a big kid


----------



## heasandford (Jan 11, 2017)

SB2015 said:


> What made you switch from Combo to 640g?  I am due for upgrade in Feb so interested in ideas.


And me!
And I still wish it had a remote meter - do all of you fish your pump out from under your clothes??? (I wear dresses a lot, just don't want to have to convert to skirts or trousers/jeans all the time)


----------



## heasandford (Jan 11, 2017)

HOBIE said:


> Looking good for tomorrow .  Feel like a big kid


sorry, missed this, hope it all goes brilliantly, sure it will!


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 11, 2017)

heasandford said:


> sorry, missed this, hope it all goes brilliantly, sure it will!


Tks Heasandford.


----------



## SB2015 (Jan 11, 2017)

So many of us all about to get a new present, and we thought Christmas was over.
I hope all goes well and now looking at my diary to see when I have time to programme the new pump.
So glad I have downloaded data to Diasend which prints out a list of all the current settings.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 13, 2017)

Well had an excellent day !  Fri 13 & all that.  They where demonstrating to six of us (nice Medtronic staff). The pump is waterproof to so many meters etc with a lot of good features. Reminders of set changes. Graphics are good. Happy bunny !  In the next few weeks it will be tested !


----------



## Lindarose (Jan 13, 2017)

Exciting stuff Hobie.


----------



## trophywench (Jan 13, 2017)

Good!

Is it very different from the previous model?


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 15, 2017)

Not really TW I very much liked my Veo.


----------



## HOBIE (Jan 29, 2017)

Have had 640 a few weeks now & slowly finding what all the buttons are for


----------



## HOBIE (Feb 18, 2017)

Had my 4 week  review with Medtronic staff. They showed me more tricks with 640.  Even more buttons to push


----------

